# Where is the cabin air filter



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

Shouldnt it be somewhere under the glovebox like on the other chevys? Please Give Me Your Knowledge, Thanks!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Look all you want, this is an Australian build, no cabin filter, sorry!


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Upgrade Cabin Air Filter


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Look all you want, this is an Australian build, no cabin filter, sorry!


I don't get the logic there. Why would the the fact that it's an 'Australian build' have anythng to do with whether or not it would have a cabin filter? My wife's HHR (Mexican build) has one. My daughter's Lincoln LS (U.S build) has one. Are you saying that cars built in Australia don't have cabin filters?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Aussie lungs can handle dust better........


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm, I was a little surprised to find this out, but my initial thought upon hearing that this car had a cabin air filter was "why bother?"

Usually I drive around with the windows either down, or cracked. And I'm a somewhat heavy smoker. :/


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> Aussie lungs can handle dust better........


Nice!arty:


----------



## stringsof12 (Sep 30, 2013)

Poncho Dan said:


> Hmm, I was a little surprised to find this out, but my initial thought upon hearing that this car had a cabin air filter was "why bother?"
> 
> Usually I drive around with the windows either down, or cracked. And I'm a somewhat heavy smoker. :/


Umm cabin filters are important.. I live in Los Angeles and my car vents are always cracked open. smog sucks. I'm def doing this.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTOJer said:


> Upgrade Cabin Air Filter


That's a great idea, but by cutting the filter, aren't you going to open the pleats of the filter and allow dirt through? I wonder if you could just crush that edge of the filter that needs to be tapered?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Not really. I am about ready to pull mine out. I think it's been contributing to the musty smell I've experienced since I put one in.


----------



## Harry71GTO (Nov 19, 2009)

My G8GT has a cabin filter. I was shocked to see how filthy it was. I will change it out annually.


----------



## stringsof12 (Sep 30, 2013)

Steamwalker said:


> Not really. I am about ready to pull mine out. I think it's been contributing to the musty smell I've experienced since I put one in.


you put one of these filters in?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Yup.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm with Steamwalker re air filters for car cabins. It's my experience that unless it's changed very frequently the filter soon collects enough dirt and moisture to create mildew and/or fungus. Not only does it smell bad but it may be unhealthy. I prefer breathing air that hasn't been run through a damp debris field. All that said, if you want a cabin filter in your GTO, I think the idea and instructions posted are creative and useful.


----------



## stringsof12 (Sep 30, 2013)

just did the swap with the fram.. my god was it a pain!

70 percent of the screws won't come out and will need to be yanked out, the filter will need to be mangled to fit, and the panel won't perfectly line up till the the 10th time on reinstall. Then you'll need to go to an autoparts store to replace the plastic screws and retainers you broke. Finally the air flow will be somewhat lowered. not by a whole lot but by a noticeable amount. with that said it'll smells more fresh and my old mesh stock filter was disgusting. I'll be looking for another brand of filter for my replacement in a year this one just is too big!


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

I did the swap, it was a little tedious but I think worth it. After I sawed the filter down to the correct width I took the left over end cap and sawed it down to about a 1/4 inch strip and then using weather strip adhesive glued it back on the cut edge. It helped stabilize the filter at the back. I was able to set the stock screen over everything so it stayed with the car. Yes the stock plastic screws can be a challenge, but with some patience they can be worked out. I was missing a couple but they are a common fastener on GM cars so I had a couple extra from a race car shell out back of the shop.


----------



## stringsof12 (Sep 30, 2013)

646904GTO said:


> I did the swap, it was a little tedious but I think worth it. After I sawed the filter down to the correct width I took the left over end cap and sawed it down to about a 1/4 inch strip and then using weather strip adhesive glued it back on the cut edge. It helped stabilize the filter at the back. I was able to set the stock screen over everything so it stayed with the car. Yes the stock plastic screws can be a challenge, but with some patience they can be worked out. I was missing a couple but they are a common fastener on GM cars so I had a couple extra from a race car shell out back of the shop.


What's stopping us from just lining the old stock mesh with air filter material And putting it back in. Next time just change the material for something fresh.

Also any idea what size or part number those fasteners are? I need a couple thanks!


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

stringsof12 said:


> What's stopping us from just lining the old stock mesh with air filter material And putting it back in. Next time just change the material for something fresh.
> 
> Also any idea what size or part number those fasteners are? I need a couple thanks!


And perhaps with a shot of Ozium down the vent.


----------



## stringsof12 (Sep 30, 2013)

BWinc said:


> And perhaps with a shot of Ozium down the vent.


Seriously though why can't we modify the stock grill to have a filter inside of it? Heck I could cut out the filter from the fram and if it in there..


----------

